# S-Tronic/DSG Paddle Part No.



## Russ 182 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi,

My DSG upshift paddle has recently stopped working, could anyone tell me if there are any known fixes, if not advice on what the part number and approx cost is?

Thanks,

Russ


----------



## boarderjcj (May 8, 2013)

What exactly do you mean by stopped working?

Does it feel jammed or does it still move/click normally?

I had an issue with my up-shift paddle too. It was jamming intermittently. Something inside (a rubber bushing/plastic something) snapped and would rattle around and get jammed occasionally.

Audi replaced it under warranty for me.

P/N was: 8j0-951-528-a-5pr


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

My right paddle has also started sticking 10 days after the warranties ended, is there an easy fix ?

At migzy

ah just spotted the sticky on how to change the paddle


----------



## LotusRacerX (Apr 13, 2013)

My paddle shifter got jammed stuck and would not budge....$400 part from Audi...notified dealer in Atlanta BEFORE warrantee expired.
They would not honor, as I could not get the car to them before warrantee expiration date.
Needless to say, I will NOT be buying a MK3 from them.

Anyhow, I fixed mine WITHOUT taking it apart.

1. Turn the wheel 90 degree so the paddle is facing up .

2. Spray TV Tuner spray (now called electronic parts cleaner or similar) into the opening.

3. Wait overnite.

4. Paddle works again in the morning,aas the dirt that was jamming the shifter has dissolved (or something)


----------



## Russ 182 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

My paddle has jammed the same as Lotus Racer's has above. I'll be sure to try and get hold of some spray. I believe in the UK it is called electrical contact spray.

If after a couple of attempts that fails, I've found a couple if guides detailing how to remove the paddles. I'll get them removed and post back my findings once stripped down.


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

£200 to replace including labour at http://rac-london.co.uk/, Audi quoted me stupid money

But maybe i'll give it a go myself, it's the air bag handling that worries me, don't fancy that exploding in my face

Ta

Migzy


----------



## LotusRacerX (Apr 13, 2013)

Did you try my (nearly free, and 5 minute) method?

Mine has been working just fine about 4 months without a hitch since I sprayed it.


----------



## Russ 182 (Jan 31, 2009)

Sorry for the slow reply on this. I did try the contact spray however I had no joy whatsoever. I reluctantly called Audi this week to order a replacement paddle and they informed me they wanted circa £220 for a glorified switch....considering you can buy them from the USA for £50 + postage I politely ended the conversation and returned home to strip the paddle down myself using the two guides below.

viewtopic.php?f=43&t=332540
http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthrea ... -Dissemble

I took the paddle apart and low and behold a small piece of plastic, a retaining clip of some sort fell out which was jamming the paddle. I've just super glued it back on and my paddle is fully functioning again. If it falls off and jams the paddle again ill just leave it out, there is another 3 retaining clips iirc so it shouldn't be too detrimental if its missing.

To be honest even if it does cause issues, it will be cheaper to buy a pair of replacement aftermarket paddles and fit them as opposed to ordering a full switch from Audi. The switch itself is in full working order.

Hope this helps someone in future


----------



## akbarhash (Oct 22, 2013)

So I finally did the paddle shifters mod. The O-Shift S Part from Parts4Euro was on a substantial discount and being the cheap fuck I am I finally ordered it. http://www.parts4euro.com/osir-design-shift-p-680.html

So we should refer to these two great threads and follow the instructions mostly. The pictures provided are more than sufficient and much better than what I could have taken myself.
viewtopic.php?f=43&t=332540
http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthrea ... -Dissemble

I felt like I should give some insight into the job after doing it myself.

1. When we are trying to unscrew the two torx screws on each side of the steering wheel it is much much easier if the screw we are working on is facing up. For this we have to have the ignition on and turn the steering wheel.
This is important because the plastic behind the steering wheel is shorter in the top which makes it much easier to get to the screws. AFTER THIS STEP BEFORE PULLING OUT THE AIRBAG WE SHOULD SWITCH THE IGNITION OFF.








2. There is no need to disconnect the airbag there is some play to the wires and the boss itself can be rested easily. This makes it easier to put things back while making it little difficult to work, having to shift it to the right when working on the left side and vice versa.
3. The only wire that needs to be disconnected is the one of the paddle shifters. Having said that if we disconnect the wire that connects the volume keys to the boss then the work becomes slightly more easier because it allows for some play in the wires. The wire can be seen in the picture below.









I will put some pics up once it fall dark. It looks awesome. 
Happy with the mod.
P.S. No connection to Parts4Euro.


----------



## akbarhash (Oct 22, 2013)

Lights Off.








Lights On.








Closeup Left.








Closeup Right.








How it looks from the back. Here we can see the transparent plastic which allows the light to reflect from the chamfered edge of the Oshift. There is no actual hole in the metal for the light like in the original fitting.








How it looks if we take a pic from a high angle.


----------



## TTS59 (Apr 21, 2014)

My right paddle shifter went 'solid' after I had adjusted the wheel position, after getting the silly £241 quote from Audi I cured it by releasing the steering wheel adjuster and moving the wheel up and down a couple of times. Job done! Seems like one of those clips might of broken and fallen oh of the way when adjusting the wheel again


----------



## yelloduc (Jun 21, 2014)

My '13's right flappy paddle intermittently will not work. There's no click noise or feeling, and no rhyme or reason to as when it will happen. However, when it does decide to take a break and not work, it's usually for several days on end.

My car has 13K on the clock, and the only time I use the paddle shift is to see if it's decided to work that day or not.


----------



## auditt (May 10, 2012)

Does anyone know if it is possible to remove the paddle shift switches without removing the steering wheel?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

auditt said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible to remove the paddle shift switches without removing the steering wheel?


See the answers you were given when you last asked the same question.


----------

